
Ask HN: What is the future of programming? - thewarrior
What do you see as the future of programming ?<p>How do you see things evolving over the next 5,10,30 years ?
======
UK-Al05
I think the future we'll start with unit tests/proofs and then computer will
search the solution space find code passes those constraints. The code search
will use heuristics.

We'll have to become good at writing those tests, but we won't implement the
actual code as much anymore.

I think this the real solution to the "low-code" idea.

Another potential option is simular but the tests will be input/output
demonstrations for the computer, and it will figure out the code. It won't be
as correct as the first option, but might be good for software that values
speed over correctness. Some bad cases may slip through.

------
sgillen
I think we’ll start seeing a lot more formal verification or at least well
tested software. Especially with the rise of drones, robotics, self driving
cars etc making bugs much more harmful/deadly in a lot of places. I think for
some of these cases the govt will actually step in like they have with
aviation. This will make writing software a lot more bueracratic I imagine.

------
AnimalMuppet
It won't look like formal proofs. It won't look like mathematics.

That said, there _will_ be progress in having the compiler prove that the
program doesn't contain certain errors.

------
diegojromero
'The future of Programming' by Bret Victor
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4)).
Seems a pun about OP title but it really is related with his/her question.
Take a look and you will be amazed of how good (or revolutionary by our
standards) some old technologies were.

------
pyzhianov
I might switch back to Vim

------
meiraleal
I think it will look like magic, literally. With mind controlling drones,
virtual glasses and realities.

